# 9/8  Waldo gets RAW



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2008)

Rode the Waldo trail for a little over an hour after work.  Damn that was fun.  I'm starting to get the idea of what technical means.  Lots of cool stuff to play on.  Thanks for your hard work Gremf.  The second pass under the power lines is where the trail building ends.  But the trail continues on and is clearly marked.  I only spent about 5 minutes riding past the power lines before I turned around.  Gremf, how much further past the power lines is the hunting road?  I opted to do a down and back since the hunting to fire road option seemed kinda blah.  the trail rides mighty fine in either direction.

Looking forward to hitting it again on Thursday with Greg and his GPS.  Any other takers? :beer:


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, with a title like that, one expects a dirty thread.   

Great that you got out to familiarize yourself with the area!  Sounds like you have a new playground right in your backyard!  :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Wow, with a title like that, one expects a dirty thread.
> 
> Great that you got out to familiarize yourself with the area!  Sounds like you have a new playground right in your backyard!  :beer:



A playground indeed.  An added bonus is that you can ride down to the Housatonic River (Lake Lillanoha sp?) and relax.  Great views and very relaxing.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 9, 2008)

The hunters trail might be another hundred or so yards.  I want to go back there when I have more time and ensure that all the PI is dead, too, before trying to follow the tapes again.  Definitely go back with SS in case I start bushwhacking again.  Still, it's a fun trail, and 15 mins from the house.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2008)

Gremf said:


> The hunters trail might be another hundred or so yards.  I want to go back there when I have more time and ensure that all the PI is dead, too, before trying to follow the tapes again.  Definitely go back with SS in case I start bushwhacking again.  Still, it's a fun trail, and 15 mins from the house.



This noob couldn't be more pumped to have that 10 min. away.  

That second pass under the power lines is a mess.  I almost want to bypass going under the power lines and just hug the perimeter of the lines and jump back on the trail where you would come out on the second pass under.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, if you are looking for technical trail I might recommend the following:

The north section of the Lillilohnah Trail aka Newtown Trailway at Upper Paugussett State Forest in Newtown.

Troutbrook in Easton

The Rock-and-Roll (NEMBA Trail) at Huntington SP


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 11, 2008)

Grassi, I'm pretty excited that you've got something close to amp it up.  Makes it nice to keep going when you can't get out with others.
Keep it up!


----------



## Gremf (Sep 11, 2008)

Grassi, anytime you want to come over the river and ride Upper Paugussett, just let me know.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Grassi, I'm pretty excited that you've got something close to amp it up.  Makes it nice to keep going when you can't get out with others.
> Keep it up!



My noob opinion is one thing.  let's wait till greg, brian, and gary chime in with there opinion.  fun ride tonight.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Grassi, anytime you want to come over the river and ride Upper Paugussett, just let me know.



its on my list.  this weekend is shot (bachelor party).  possible raw or the following weekend.  i'll check with the wife and see what i have open.  

btw - we found the hunting trail tonight.  greg had his gps so we can see the track tonight.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 12, 2008)

Upload the track data on CF so we can compare.


----------



## severine (Sep 12, 2008)

Gremf said:


> Upload the track data on CF so we can compare.


http://forums.alpinezone.com/35735-raw-waldo-9-11-08-a.html#post312197


----------

